# Ending Conformation



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

After today's show I am going to put Zoe in a utility clip. She really does not like conformation because she hates to have a stranger touch her. So now she will get to enjoy agility and obedience, both of which she loves, without the burden of a long coat.


Here are some pictures of her swan song conformation show.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Zoe is so cute!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww I know this makes you sad, but it is such a nice testament to you as a poodle devotee that you listened to and respected Zoe's feelings. I have seen more people than I ever imagined I would trying to make their dogs qualify in sports that made the dog miserable.


Zoe is lovely. I am sorry judges weren't getting her vibe and virtues the way you had hoped.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful girl! I can’t imagine keeping that coat up but it is gorgeous.
I look forward to seeing her in agility and obedience.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Conformation is tough. I believe Otter could have been shown,but there was NO WAY I could have done that coat while working full time. It is hard enough to0 keep up with the tk and ears! Then there is..his breeder has a gorgeous white girl who got her majors quickly and has suddenly decided the ring is FUN! PLAYTIME!.. I call her WildChild ; Marlene is in no hurry, Glitter is young (just over a yr,I think) so :ahhhhh: She will get there eventually!

Martha


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Zoe is so pretty and I am sure she will be more comfortable for the summer without all that coat! Since I am a lover of fluff, I'm hoping she will still have a pretty banded TK and fluffy bracelets....... or even a 'Miami' LOL!!!! Have fun with Zoe in her new venues!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Some dogs seem to love the ring, but if your stunning girl doesn’t, it’s a kind, unselfish move to retire. Her fine breeding will prove in other areas.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's to a future agility & rally champ - Go Zoe.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you for all the positive comments. There's no going back now - I just trimmed her topknot and shaved her hindquarters. I'm working toward an HCC clip, but I want rosettes and those will take awhile to grow out. I know she will like not having her topknot and ears banded!


We are presently taking a break and will resume scissoring tomorrow. Once she is fairly presentable I'll post a photo of the new do.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Zoe is so beautiful - and she will continue to be beautiful whether she is shown in conformation or not. You will love the easier upkeep and I bet she will too.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Zoe is so elegant, topknot to toes, and that is completely obvious to all. I know you two will enjoy one another beyond measure in the performance rings . Cheers!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for honoring what your dog wanted. At every dog show, I see dogs who clearly don't want to be there, and yet get dragged around on a leash over and over. You did something too many people don't do, you stopped and listened to Zoe. Thank you for setting a good example. I wish you and your dog great joy ahead and I can't wait to see some more pictures.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna, I loved meeting you this weekend and seeing the beautiful Zoe. I must say that I am just amazed by her absolutely beautiful clearing to blue. I honestly don’t know that I have seen a dog clear more beautifully. And I have seen a lot of blue poodles lol! Zoe is such a beauty and I know that she is going to absolutely love the dog sports that you put her in. I am also glad that you are listening to what she wants to do and putting her into a much more manageable trim. Though I must say that the English saddle looked wonderful on her - I don’t think I could keep up such a difficult trim myself. 

I am going to put up the picture we got together here since it shows darling little Zoe. Again, it was such a pleasure to meet you. I wish I had more time to chat with you and watch the show, but you know how busy we were with all of those dogs haha. It was such a fun weekend. I also want to thank your poodle club for being the BEST specialty show hosts. I was so amazed by the hospitality (beautiful food table and all!!) I have been to several poodle specialties and never been to one with such amazing hospitality! It was so wonderful! Can’t wait to see updated pictures of Zoe!








PS the dog I am holding in this picture looks huge but its the camera angle. He is a black mini with a whole lot of hair.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank for explaining, otherwise that black Mini would have been fat shamed. HUGE coat, regardless and I love it )


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mfmst yes he is a beautiful boy - very mature body and coat but it is really the camera angle that made him look giant here haha.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

He is just the right size - Zoe is quite small and has less coat, so that makes him look big by comparison.

Emily, I was so pleased to actually meet you. I hope to see you at another show one of these days.

I hope to work on Zoe's HCC trim today - it's going to take awhile for it to look good. She really needs rosettes, but I shaved them off because they would have really looked weird with a half circle cut out of them due to the English saddle pattern.

Zoe is signed up for the next level class in agility and also for a CGC class. She will enjoy those - and I think she already is pleased not to have to have her topknot done up every day!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

"Oh yeah for Zoe" says my Tiki! His mom was a top show dog and yet he couldn't stand the hair do's and fuss. He wants to be nekid and run free sometimes! The rest of the time he is an awesome Service Dog. 

Go run and play Zoe!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna I was also so happy to meet you! You are so sweet and I am so glad I had the chance to go to that show cluster. I will of course let you know if I ever come that way again!


----------

